# Help - which is best digital camera? 5-9k



## krhariragavan (May 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 
I am planning to buy a new digital camera. I am very confused with the brands and models, coz i don know much about cameras. so, it would be helpful if someone suggests me a good camera. And my budget is within Rs. 5-9k.. Thanks.


----------



## Sounava (May 21, 2011)

Buy Canon PowerShot A3200 IS. You will get it at around 8.7k


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

I am also planning to buy this camera. Is it better than others in its price range?


----------



## PraKs (May 21, 2011)

@Sounava
Any reason for PowerShot, Why not IXUS from Canon ?


----------



## Sounava (May 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> I am also planning to buy this camera. Is it better than others in its price range?


Yes.



PraKs said:


> @Sounava
> Any reason for PowerShot, Why not IXUS from Canon ?


You wont get any camera from the IXUS range in the 5k - 9k budget.


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

^^Except the older models like 105.

@Sounava, thanks for confirming. I will be ordering through Flipkart.


----------



## PraKs (May 22, 2011)

@Sounava
Do you re command any good IXUS Series cam in 10-14k budget ?


----------



## Sounava (May 22, 2011)

IXUS 115HS for complete value for money.


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

IXUS 220 HS 14.5k
IXUS 115 HS 11.5k

Also consider Canon Powershot SX130 IS at around 12k. Its great!!!


----------



## krhariragavan (May 23, 2011)

@Sounava :: Thanks for the Reply !! I was planning to buy powershot A1200.. Any big difference between the both ?


----------



## PraKs (May 23, 2011)

Powershot SX130 is more like DSLR with bulky size.

Can anyone tell me manjor diff b/w powershot & IXUS series ? Any diff interms of clarify b/w them ? I mean why have two diff series of P&S cams ?


----------



## Sounava (May 23, 2011)

krhariragavan said:


> @Sounava :: Thanks for the Reply !! I was planning to buy powershot A1200.. Any big difference between the both ?


A1200? That is an entry level camera. If you can spend a little more, A3200 IS is a better buy. 



PraKs said:


> Powershot SX130 is more like DSLR with bulky size.


What 



PraKs said:


> Can anyone tell me manjor diff b/w powershot & IXUS series ? Any diff interms of clarify b/w them ? I mean why have two diff series of P&S cams ?


No diff as such. IXUS range in general are more stylish. IXUS range are called PowerShot in US. [There is no IXUS range in US. All are called PowerShot]


----------



## PraKs (May 23, 2011)

Doesn't this look like kid of DSLR  

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-gA5nvrjFzes/TbqJjQyro8I/AAAAAAAAAOo/2E38SnmjeYs/s1600/Canon+Powershot+SX130.JPG

@Sounava
I saw PowerShot & IXUS both as separate range, Check Canon India site, They have two sections for PowerShot & IXUS.


----------



## Sounava (May 25, 2011)

PraKs said:


> @Sounava
> I saw PowerShot & IXUS both as separate range, Check Canon India site, They have two sections for PowerShot & IXUS.



Read my reply carefully.


----------



## rajeevk (May 25, 2011)

krhariragavan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am planning to buy a new digital camera. I am very confused with the brands and models, coz i don know much about cameras. so, it would be helpful if someone suggests me a good camera. And my budget is within Rs. 5-9k.. Thanks.



Canon is the best but I think you should go for Nikon cool pix in that range.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 25, 2011)

Just get this months digit ( May 2011 ) . And you shall have your comparison's .

Personally , I think Canon is great


----------



## PraKs (May 25, 2011)

@xtremevicky709
By any chance, This comparison article published on site ? Dont have paper copy of mag now.


----------



## Sounava (May 26, 2011)

Forget comparisons of magazines. In general they are in a hurry to properly review/compare them. 

And it is not wise to buy low end Nikon cameras. In general Nikon does not make great point and shoots.


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Sounava said:


> And it is not wise to buy low end Nikon cameras. In general Nikon does not make great point and shoots.




+1 for that.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2011)

Sounava said:


> And it is not wise to buy low end Nikon cameras. In general Nikon does not make great point and shoots.



right...better to stick with sony and canon


----------

